# Behaviorist in Philadelphia?



## Drala (Aug 14, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a force free, positive methods dog behaviorist in Philly- preferably one who knows/appreciates poodles?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not in your area, but found this list at the AVSAB: Find a Consultant | AVSAB . It isn't Poodle-specific, so you might want to try and triangulate to the right person by contacting local excellent breeders and your regular veterinarian?

Wishing you and your Poodle well....


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The University of Pennsylvania has a very well-regarded veterinary school. I would contact them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> The University of Pennsylvania has a very well-regarded veterinary school. I would contact them.


I would go that route as well.

What are the issues you are dealing with? Are you sure you need a behaviorist? Another option would be to get a good trainer through APDT. Look for someone who is CPDT-KA certified.


----------



## Drala (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I am familiar with these resources but was looking for a specific recommendation. A trainer would be ok. We are still dealing with people reactivity. Have come a long way using treats and working under threshold. We have no problem with dog parks and walking by people on the street. But there are specific situations like people coming in to the house or moving quickly toward him that he loses it. He loves dogs so if they have a dog with them he is fine. But I would like to deal with this ongoing stranger reactivity with help of a recommended professional.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Is he aggressive or just exuberant?


----------



## Drala (Aug 14, 2014)

Fear aggressive with strangers. But exuberance is high generally


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Drala I don't know anyone in your area to recommend specifically but now that I understand your request better I think you should send a private message to peppersb. She is in your area and may be able to make a specific recommendation.

I hope you find someone really good to help you with that issue. It sounds like it should be something that you can manage with some time with a trainer and practicing on their suggestions.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Can I ask where you are? I can refer you to someone I know and can vouch for. I'm an animal behavioral professional who uses research backed, up to date, coercion free methods and would only recommend someone who does likewise.

First, how old is your dog? Puppies and adolescents go through multiple fear periods. 

FYI, the training industry is unregulated. 

"A Note About Animal Behaviorists: A Note About Animal Behaviorists: Many persons employed in the dog training field use the title "behaviorist" incorrectly. While there is no legal standard, it is generally accepted in the industry that a behaviorist is someone who has a graduate degree. An Associate Certified or Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist is a behaviorist who is certified through the The Animal Behavior Society." 
https://apdt.com/pet-owners/choosing-a-trainer/certifications/

Any actual Behaviorist should be using research backed, coercion free methods, which is what it sounds like what you're looking for. 

You may not require an actual Behaviorist though, unless you feel that something medical may be causing the behavior, or that a psychotropic may be of help. Actual Behaviorists are expensive since they have that extensive schooling and training, leading to their advanced degree.

The only actual Behaviorists in the USA are Veterinary Behaviorists and Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists/Associate Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists, the latter two will work in concert with your general practice vet.

Veterinary Behaviorists: For The Public « ACVB

ACAAB/CAABs: For Pet Owners - Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists

If you suspect health induced behavior issues/or that a psychotropic may be helpful, you also have the option of a Veterinarian who specializes in behavior (I ONLY recommend from this list, not all vets are up to date on dog behavior):
Find a Consultant | AVSAB.

If not, you have many other choices. I don't recommend getting Veterinary advice from a non-Veterinary professional (some will tell you to try medications, not to try medications, to go on special diets, etc.).

If you want to DIY it again, there's Care for Reactive Dogs. It's complex and difficult for non-professionals, or even professionals who aren't experienced in Desensitization and Counterconditioning. There's an accompanying Facebook for it. It can be helpful, but if you ask a question that's already been answered somewhere, SOME people tend to get testy about it. Don't let a few bad apples ruin what can otherwise be a great resource for you. I can also answer any questions you may have.

There's something some professionals and dog owners recommend called BAT. Personally I don't recommend it, it teaches the dog that as long as they don't act up, they're allowed to gain distance away from what they're reactive towards. Sometimes, if the distress towards the trigger is insubstantial, it can work once the dog realizes nothing bad happened from exposure. But it's risky because it can teach your dog to just not act up, and either not change the way that he feels, or even worsen the way that he feels, and then things can blow up in your face. It doesn't seek to transfer an positive emotional response to the trigger. 

Desensitization and Counterconditioning is basically, instances of *neutral* exposure to the trigger predicting fabulous outcomes that result in euphoria. The euphoric feeling hormones get transferred, in part, to what the dog was once distressed over. Strangers at a comfortable distance from me means I get bacon and feel good. 

Good luck.  I'm here if you need anything.


----------



## Drala (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you, Ms Minnamouse! I pm'ed you some more details.


----------



## Drala (Aug 14, 2014)

Not sure if my PM messages got through. But any trainers with methods just as you describe in center city and surrounding neighborhoods would be great. Thank you!


----------

